# Jonathan Miller's production of La Bohème



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

Having seen the delayed opening night, broadcast on Sky Arts I found myself largely in agreement with the review in the Telegraph...

Link here

So has anyone else here seen it and what did you think?


----------



## FlyMe (Oct 7, 2008)

I saw it at the ENO and I shae your sentiments. Great set, possibly great production, but a poor cast. I just did not care what happened to Mimi and got the feeling neither did Rodolpho.

I will look forward to seeing it in years to come with different casts.


----------

